
Americans – especially but not exclusively Trump voters – believe crazy things - dankohn1
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/rampage/wp/2016/12/28/americans-especially-but-not-exclusively-trump-voters-believe-crazy-wrong-things/
======
eternalban
"Bob Woodward was born in Geneva, Illinois, in 1943. After graduating from
Yale University in 1965 Woodward joined the U.S. Navy where he served as a
communications officer for naval intelligence. Later, Woodward was assigned to
Admiral Thomas Moorer, chief of naval operations.

Woodward left the service in 1970 and began his career in journalism on the
Montgomery County Sentinel. The following year he joined the Washington Post.

On 17th June, 1972, Frank Sturgis, Virgilio Gonzalez, Eugenio Martinez,
Bernard L. Barker and James W. McCord were arrested while breaking into the
Democratic Party campaign offices in an apartment block called Watergate. It
appeared that the men had been to wiretap the conversations of Larry O'Brien,
chairman of the Democratic National Committee."

You are absolutely right, Washington Post. For example, the story of how a
Naval Intelligence officer right in the thick of things leaves it for a newbie
job at the [http://www.thesentinel.com/](http://www.thesentinel.com/)
(conveniently located in DC suburbs) and then lands a job in
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/](https://www.washingtonpost.com/) (a mere one
year later kids, so never give up ..) and then gets handed deep secrets of
none other then the President of the United States by a dude codenamed "Deep
Throat".

You are right. Not just Americans, most people are very gullible indeed.

~~~
DrScump
"Deep Throat" was eventually revealed to be Mark Felt, AD of the FBI
disgruntled about being passed over for the Directorate.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_Throat_%28Watergate%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_Throat_%28Watergate%29)

